

Ask HN: Which newsletters are you subscribed to? - ziko

Here are the ones I am subscribed to:
Benedict Evans
Dan Hon
Alexis Madrigal
Roo Reynolds<p>Am I missing something out?
======
rchaudhary
Have you checked out the following ones?

[http://www.pythonweekly.com/](http://www.pythonweekly.com/)

[http://www.nosqlweekly.com/](http://www.nosqlweekly.com/)

[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/)

[http://www.raspiweekly.com/](http://www.raspiweekly.com/)

Disclaimer: I am the curator.

------
pairing
I've subscribed to some of the newsletters curated by Peter Cooper a few
months ago. I find the articles to be much higher quality than the average
blog post.

[http://rubyweekly.com/](http://rubyweekly.com/)
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)
[http://html5weekly.com/](http://html5weekly.com/)

------
asb
For me, [http://piweekly.net](http://piweekly.net),
[http://embedsysweekly.com](http://embedsysweekly.com) and of course
[http://llvmweekly.org](http://llvmweekly.org) (which I author).

------
smalleat
These Python-oriented newsletters are like a goodie bag in my inbox every
week:

[http://www.pythonweekly.com](http://www.pythonweekly.com)

[http://pycoders.com](http://pycoders.com)

------
DanBC
I miss NTK and it'd be great if there was a modern version of it.

[http://www.ntk.net/](http://www.ntk.net/)

------
codeon1
None. Why should I? Rather I like bookmarking useful sources

